# Home Made Fish Tank Divider



## beano129 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I've got a question - I would like to make a little divider for my tank because my Widow Tetras are being little b**tards and nipping my Angel Fish so I wanted to separate them for a while to A) give the Angel fish a chance to recover a bit and B) give me a chance to get some more Tetras as there's only 4 of them in my 40 gal tank at the moment and I want to up the numbers to 10. 

So, I've done a bit of searching and see a breeding net which I've been considering but I wondered if there was anything I could do on the cheap as for a month while I spend a bit more time researching and maybe having some glass cut. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ideally you want something water can flow through or you will have to have two filters. 

Lots of ppl use the plastic canvas that you can get in the craft section at Walmart or at Michael's. Then they use the plastic paper binds to make the canvas a lil more sturdy. All can be cut to size to fit the tank and are cheap.


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Cut up a piece of plexiglass from home depot and drill little bits of holes all over it so the water goes through it if your handy ..


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with the above post. Plexiglass or acrylic is good. If you're lucky they'll have sheets already close to your tank dimensions and all you have to do is a slight trim and drilling. For example w/ my 5 gallon tank I used 8x10 sheets and all I had to do was trim half an inch off the hight (the width made it so that they fit pretty snugly in the tank).


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the Forum link to a cheap and easy way to do this... I made one for my 75 gallon and it worked and was awesome!

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> Here is the Forum link to a cheap and easy way to do this... I made one for my 75 gallon and it worked and was awesome!
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


This what I was trying to explain. I didn't realize see had a how to here on the forum. Thanks for the link!


----------



## beano129 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
This is just fantastic!!! Thank you all so much for this! 
I don't want anything permanent so the temp solutions are fantastic 
I just feel so sorry for my poor little Marble Angel that I want to separate him for a while, give him a chance to heal and then increase the school of Widow Tetras in an attempt to ease the nippy aggression. If it doesn't work then I will probably end up trying to find a new home for my Angel but he's the coolest little guy! 

Anyways thanks all so much for this!! 

Rich


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

We're glad you found it informative!! And cheap!! 
Glad we could all help! 

Keep us posted on his progress!


----------

